# One year on, still no work.



## Gregv

Hi all,

My name is Greg and I moved to Italy (Modena) from Canada just over a year ago. I'm hoping some of you might be able to provide some help or insight.

I have a broad background in project management, IT, consulting, business, and even engineering. I also speak 4 languages including Italian. For the last 10 years I've had a lot of difficulty finding work due to being "overqualified" and I've learned to be flexible and play dumb. The last few years I've been fortunate enough to find some clients interested in my services and did very well doing contracting. This allowed me to save up for my dream of starting over in Italy.

Unfortunately I've been here for 14 months now and have been unable to find any work whatsoever. I'm not picky, I'll gladly wash the floors at this point! But I've had zero replies from CV submissions. This is not a big surprise to me as I'm used to it. What has surprised me is that employment agencies (LavoroPiu, Randstad, Adecco, etc.) also seem unwilling to give me basic work because they say I can do better so now I can't even find "in between" work.

The savings are quickly running out and the situation will start getting pretty desperate soon. I can't help but get depressed that after earning well into 6 figures (which I don't need now, I came here for quality of life and not money) I can't even get minimum wage work. I've even offered to work for free for the first month or two for several positions but no luck.

I guess I'm looking for thoughts and ideas as I'm starting to run out myself. I need a fresh perspective.

I really appreciate it. Thank you all!

-Greg


----------



## jojo

Altho I'm not in Italy, I would suspect that its possibly not that different to how things are in Spain workwise??? Altho Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe. However, the Spanish tend to look after their own first "nepotism", Then their friends and friends of friends. So I would suggest you perhaps network, chat to people, knock on doors face to face, leave CVs and then do some follow up hassling and get yourself about, rather than rely on e-mails, agencies etc. ???

Just my thoughts

Jo xxx


----------



## Gregv

jojo said:


> Altho I'm not in Italy, I would suspect that its possibly not that different to how things are in Spain workwise??? Altho Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe. However, the Spanish tend to look after their own first "nepotism", Then their friends and friends of friends. So I would suggest you perhaps network, chat to people, knock on doors face to face, leave CVs and then do some follow up hassling and get yourself about, rather than rely on e-mails, agencies etc. ???
> 
> Just my thoughts
> 
> Jo xxx




Thanks Jo 

I'm definitely doing this already though. To the level where it's almost stalking in some cases. Driven over 1000km just to intercept someone at a trade show in Switzerland for example when the company is 10 minutes from my house, hand delivered letters, CVs, try to bump into people at events, made mutual friends to try to 'name drop" etc. 

Certainly entry level positions where they want fluent English and French for example aren't solely reserved for italians? Maybe I'm wrong but I hope not. Otherwise it would seem pretty hopeless.

Also, forgot to mention I also have an EU passport, so it's not a problem with work permits or anything.

-Greg


----------



## Gregv

thecapaccino said:


> did you move to Italy alone? no significant other?
> 
> its a long shot, but "dating" sites might help....in the sense you can meet locals...?


My girlfriend gave up her job to follow me here and she's also been unable to find work, something for which I feel quite responsible. She's limited herself to only working in her professional area (whereas I'm willing to do ANYTHING) but she's actually had a few interviews which is more than I can say for me.


----------



## thecapaccino

hmmmm...its probably because she is also a Woman...less intimidating.....

what is HER professional area? if i am not being too noisey...just wanting to confirm her slightly more successful attempts.


----------



## Gregv

thecapaccino said:


> hmmmm...its probably because she is also a Woman...less intimidating.....
> 
> what is HER professional area? if i am not being too noisey...just wanting to confirm her slightly more successful attempts.


Not at all.

She is (was?) in corporate budgeting/planning. She's also now taking an online TEFL course in the hope that it may open up some prospects


----------



## thecapaccino

with that line of work....I think she would need a strong grasp of Italian....even in an international company.

but TEFL - i must say should help. Good she IS open to something outside her professional area.

when i wanted to move to Switzerland...TEFL...let me tell you was a godsend!!! i did it online...and it really really really help me to bridge the gap with my career...

good luck!


----------



## Gregv

thecapaccino said:


> with that line of work....I think she would need a strong grasp of Italian....even in an international company.
> 
> but TEFL - i must say should help. Good she IS open to something outside her professional area.
> 
> when i wanted to move to Switzerland...TEFL...let me tell you was a godsend!!! i did it online...and it really really really help me to bridge the gap with my career...
> 
> good luck!


She also speaks French and Romanian so Italian is quite easy to grasp for her as well.


----------



## Gladiola

*Don't give up greg !*

Dear Greg, 
I reply you for Solidarity, because I felt very close to you... when I read your experience in Italy (moreover in Norther Italy !!!) I felt very surprised that you cannot find a job in spite of your efforts during all this time here...but don't think because you are "a stranger" ! I AM ITALIAN, I am young, graduated, qualified...I sent a huge amount of Curricula around the world but NO ONE REPLIED ME !!! We are living a TERRIBLE and HEAVY moment ! Is almost for everyone, not only for me and you and your girl ! I think that nowadays you must provide to invent a job without waiting for someone ready to give it to you !!! I'd like to meet you on Skype and maybe we could arrange or invent something to come out from this situation ! ALL TOGETHER !!!
Add me. my Skype name is sunofnaples

Bye and SMILE ...because Life is Beatiful that way !:clap2::fencing we must fight for our right to work and NOT to beg work !

Connie 










Gregv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Greg and I moved to Italy (Modena) from Canada just over a year ago. I'm hoping some of you might be able to provide some help or insight.
> 
> I have a broad background in project management, IT, consulting, business, and even engineering. I also speak 4 languages including Italian. For the last 10 years I've had a lot of difficulty finding work due to being "overqualified" and I've learned to be flexible and play dumb. The last few years I've been fortunate enough to find some clients interested in my services and did very well doing contracting. This allowed me to save up for my dream of starting over in Italy.
> 
> Unfortunately I've been here for 14 months now and have been unable to find any work whatsoever. I'm not picky, I'll gladly wash the floors at this point! But I've had zero replies from CV submissions. This is not a big surprise to me as I'm used to it. What has surprised me is that employment agencies (LavoroPiu, Randstad, Adecco, etc.) also seem unwilling to give me basic work because they say I can do better so now I can't even find "in between" work.
> 
> The savings are quickly running out and the situation will start getting pretty desperate soon. I can't help but get depressed that after earning well into 6 figures (which I don't need now, I came here for quality of life and not money) I can't even get minimum wage work. I've even offered to work for free for the first month or two for several positions but no luck.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for thoughts and ideas as I'm starting to run out myself. I need a fresh perspective.
> 
> I really appreciate it. Thank you all!
> 
> -Greg


----------



## Gregv

Gladiola said:


> Dear Greg,
> I reply you for Solidarity, because I felt very close to you... when I read your experience in Italy (moreover in Norther Italy !!!) I felt very surprised that you cannot find a job in spite of your efforts during all this time here...but don't think because you are "a stranger" ! I AM ITALIAN, I am young, graduated, qualified...I sent a huge amount of Curricula around the world but NO ONE REPLIED ME !!! We are living a TERRIBLE and HEAVY moment ! Is almost for everyone, not only for me and you and your girl ! I think that nowadays you must provide to invent a job without waiting for someone ready to give it to you !!! I'd like to meet you on Skype and maybe we could arrange or invent something to come out from this situation ! ALL TOGETHER !!!
> Add me. my Skype name is sunofnaples
> 
> Bye and SMILE ...because Life is Beatiful that way !:clap2::fencing we must fight for our right to work and NOT to beg work !
> 
> Connie


Connie,

This is true. I actually invested in creating a business around supercar owners last year which started out pretty good (driving events). This is Modena afterall! But then came Monti and the Superbollo, so almost all my clients and prospective clients got rid of their cars. Just no luck it seems.

Are you in spain? If so perhaps the business could still function there and I could use a local person!


----------



## jojo

*A word of warning.* Its never a good idea to post personal information on the forum. Its seen by spammers, companies/people sniffing around for business, advertisers...... and they're the good ones!! You simply dont know who you are letting into your personal life. So please use the PM facility

Jo xxx


----------



## awilki

Hi Greg, 

Have you thought of looking for remote work? As long as you have an internet connection, many companies are now recuiting permanently & giving one off jobs to people in any location. A couple of good websites (uk based) are people per hour . com (won't let me paste the link) and e-lance. You can bid for suitable jobs for free. I am based in Portugal with a property in Italy that is not selling & know a few people who earn a living this way. 
Good luck !


----------



## thecapaccino

I think that is an idea for ALOT of people...


----------



## dub79

Hi Greg,
I suppose you have you tried contacting the translation agencies? Sometimes they're looking for native speakers to proofread English texts. How about teaching English? I think many Italians are looking for conversation classes, maybe also in the university of Modena. A friend of mine just emailed local companies offering English teaching classes and like that he got a few clients.
Good luck!


----------



## Gregv

I have. I keep hearing that there is loads of demand, but found very few places that were interested. Some places said "maybe" but they wanted TEFL, ESL, and a background in education. Even consulting or translation places weren't interested. 

I thought I could at least do technical translation. There is loads of engineering work in this area and their english documentation is often impossible to understand. So far no luck.

A wonderful lady at Lamborghini said she would try to present me to a few people this week as she also felt many people could use my abilities. Hopefully she will be able to and some success will result.


----------



## misslancslass

Have you tried Ferrari, they may consider you because of your engineering background!


----------



## markfxy

The only work about seems to be in solar PV try looking for work with renewable energy companies especially the big German companies.


----------



## Giacomina

good luck Greg! I couldnt do it! After three years I had two english students, which did pay for my groceries at least. I left Rome then and returned years later with my husband who works remote. 

My friends in Rome didnt find work either. Some people find work writing for newspapers as foreign correspondents. Several had their own businesses, but these were shady interprises, I doubt you are desperate enough to try that. I hope not! One managed to get part time work but I heard she left Rome anyway, its so difficult to support oneself on low part time wages. She was young and spoke Italian fluently, as the years go by it becomes more difficult to cope for some reason, not easier.

I know that a lot of people are leaving, even people who are very wealthy and have bought homes for investments here, there are literally thousands of country houses in Umbria for sale!

I am sorry for these examples, but if I knew of one success story where someone didnt have family connections or a stipend of sorts and had actually made it on their own (I just mean being able to pay rent, and the bills and to eat) I would be happy to relate it. Whenever I hear of an english speaking woman who has a job or business, she is always either married to an Italian or the mistress of an Italian man, that is how it goes here.

Getting quality of life is so expensive ! It used to be simple to exist in Italy on very little, I hope those times return to us.


----------



## Gregv

Thank you!

I had an interview in Milan, but it's not an area I like. I can be very happy here with just enough to support myself, but I at least need to be where I like it! Working on numerous business ideas here, in Switzerland, UK, even Dubai. Maybe I'll have to move to build up some financial security again, but I hope to return. There is no better place.


----------



## Gregv

(Pay for the Milan job is terrible, maybe 1/8th of what I made doing the same work in Canada, and not nearly enough to support oneself.)


----------



## tftjr

awilki said:


> Hi Greg,
> 
> Have you thought of looking for remote work? As long as you have an internet connection, many companies are now recuiting permanently & giving one off jobs to people in any location. A couple of good websites (uk based) are people per hour . com (won't let me paste the link) and e-lance. You can bid for suitable jobs for free. I am based in Portugal with a property in Italy that is not selling & know a few people who earn a living this way.
> Good luck !





Hey Greg,
I agree with awilki. Elance is a great resource and I've been pretty successful using it for the past year. I work when I want and only do jobs that I'm interested in. Check it out if you have the time.
Good luck,
TT


----------



## Gregv

Thanks! That's going on my to-do list for today. I've tried other such services with no luck but will check out elance.


----------



## Giacomina

I have discovered a success story to tell you! Pasquale is a success because he was able to do all this on his own without a stipend, company set up, or family financial help, and by the way he is well educated.

Pasquale is around probably upward of 50 years old and has lived in Calabria since he was a teen. He owns a small home and does odd jobs, he drives a very old car and has very little money. He got the home some years ago, probably very cheaply as at todays prices it would likely sell for less than 20,000.

However, he wants to return to Australia because in all these years he says he is still treated like an outsider even though from our point of view he is completely assimilated, we can not tell him from the italians and he is accepted enough in that he plays cards at the local bar tables and even knows the dialect. He told us that he is finding it very difficult to get back to Australia but is working very hard at finding work there so he can go back.


----------



## Gregv

Out of curiosity, what type of work works well on elance? I have so many areas of expertise I only want to list what's most likely to succeed.

Thanks!


----------



## tftjr

Gregv said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of work works well on elance? I have so many areas of expertise I only want to list what's most likely to succeed.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi again,
I believe you said you have experience in IT and Engineering, correct. If I were you, I would go into one of those two fields. They pay well and there are many jobs to bid on. There are thousands of Project Managers so the competition is vast. And, if you have a specific specialty in a one of those areas try to highlight that specialty and you'll get jobs. 

I did Project/Account management for clients like Coca-Cola and Turner Broadcasting in the US so I had a ton of Fortune 500 experience but the jobs don't always pay well and you can spend weeks on one project. Also, you bid on jobs against people from all over the world and they may do it for much less just to win the job so it reduces the price at which the client is willing to pay. 

So, for myself, I focused on my Graphic/Website design background (I went to art school) and then I focused even further on brochures/flyers/posters and now I work all the time. I can do a project in 2-3 hours and get paid $200-$300. I do that about 5-6 times a week. My bid rate is at about 20% so for every 5 jobs I bid on I generally win at least one.

Those are my thoughts. 
Good luck,
Terry


----------



## Cosimo

Hi Greg, are you still interested in some translation work? If you are, leave me a private message. 
BTW, don't be too excited, because my situation is worse than yours.


----------



## Gregv

Cosimo said:


> Hi Greg, are you still interested in some translation work? If you are, leave me a private message.
> BTW, don't be too excited, because my situation is worse than yours.


LOL. Sure! PM coming your way!


----------



## Gregv

maybe not....

The following errors occurred with your submission:
Cosimo has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


----------



## Cosimo

Ops! I haven't configured my account. That was my first post.


----------



## Cosimo

I have less than 5 message in the forum, so the PM function is disabled.


----------



## Cosimo

This is my 4th post. Is this cheating?


----------



## Cosimo

Cheating again. Now you should be able to PM me.


----------



## JohnD63

We're not far from Lambourghini and have recently set up an Art school arranging workshops for students from all over Italy and Europe. We will be looking for someone to promote courses on a commission basis. I know it's not instant money but it could work out as a good sideline earner.
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## mickisue1

My daughter obtained her TEFL certificate at the school in Barcelona, and lived on her own in Bari, teaching at various schools, and with a small group of private students, for several years.

She was able to supplement that with translation. Her first job was due to the hiring person being a friend of a friend, but that goes anywhere, I think.

Her experience in teaching English got her a job at a camp, five years ago, where she met another teacher, an unemployed Italian teacher.

Currently, they live in the north, and her income is more steady than his; he does get long term substitute positions, but it's nerve-wracking for both of them, never knowing when or if he'll get a position.

It's just the way it is.

I'm still in the US. I was laid off from two consecutive professional positions within two years of each other, in the first half of the last decade, and decided to be a full time entrepreneur. Things go up, things go down. They've never gone down to zero, and my husband does have a job with benefits.

Life is what you make it, truly. There are many ways to get an income, wherever you are. You just need to find them.


----------

